# do these sound like the thoughts of an 8 in tritype?



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> from sources like Naranjo and Chestnut.
> 
> 
> look at Alexander the Great, Scarlett O'Hara, Cleopatra, Napoleon, Madonna, Eva Peron.....
> Social and Sexual 2s are friggin amazing at power games. they are not the altruistic, dormat-y "please love me :crying: " lil good Samaritans they are made out to be in sugar coated descriptions. 2 MAKE you love them via SEDUCTION and they are masters of emotional manipulation and charisma.


Very good point on Alexander the great! I was saying the same thing on another thread just a week ago or something, about 2's not being this cookie-baking mommies yet secretly manipulating away (they do manipulate) like everyone likes to portray them as.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> from sources like Naranjo and Chestnut.
> 
> 
> look at Alexander the Great, Scarlett O'Hara, Cleopatra, Napoleon, Madonna, Eva Peron.....
> Social and Sexual 2s are friggin amazing at power games. they are not the altruistic, dormat-y "please love me :crying: " lil good Samaritans they are made out to be in sugar coated descriptions. 2 MAKE you love them via SEDUCTION and they are masters of emotional manipulation and charisma.


and indeed, I can be more of a doormat than any 2, lol. It's true. 2's get what they want, and they can bully like no other and get lots of 6's to do their bidding, and the narcissistic-bullying types who want to be near the 2's and associated with them and their power and prestige, will go crazy to claim them too.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

@planetanarchy
You do know that being a 2 doesn't mean you get superpowers right? You and @Swordsman of Mana are making them out to be some kind of tactical geniuses that do nothing but manipulate and control others to do their bidding. Sure, they're no saints (no one is), but you're making them out to be these super baddies who ultimately are only in it for themselves.
**News flash** Any type in the lower ranges of health is ultimately in it for themselves. That includes your very own type.

"_they can __bully like no other_"? Really now? That's cute...

Is this vilifying of the type 2 some counter-reaction to them being regarded as *the* people lovers or something? If so, you can stop your lil' quest, because there hasn't been a description that I've read that made them out to be any better or worse than any other damn type.

2's are no masters at any kind of manipulation or bullying or whatever unless they either actually commit to becoming that way or/and are mentally ill. Just like not every 3 is a psychopathic wall street guy that would walk over corpses to get where they want. You can fill in the rest for every single other type.

They are human, get over yourselves.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Boogie man said:


> @planetanarchy
> You do know that being a 2 doesn't mean you get superpowers right? You and @Swordsman of Mana are making them out to be some kind of tactical geniuses that do nothing but manipulate and control others to do their bidding. Sure, they're no saints (no one is), but you're making them out to be these super baddies who ultimately are only in it for themselves.
> **News flash** Any type in the lower ranges of health is ultimately in it for themselves. That includes your very own type.
> 
> ...


There are enneagram experts themselves saying that even average health 2's are like this and have these issues, so please, get over yourself as well.

They ARE geniuses in this arena, and as I stated in my prior post, have no shame in admitting in that I am jealous of it and wished I had some of it myself. I actually did call 2's geniuses in another thread!


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

planetanarchy said:


> There are enneagram experts themselves saying that even average health 2's are like this and have these issues, so please, get over yourself as well.
> 
> They ARE geniuses in this arena, and as I stated in my prior post, have no shame in admitting in that I am jealous of it and wished I had some of it myself. I actually did call 2's geniuses in another thread!


Just like any other type has their own demons to overcome at the average health. It doesn't make 2's _the masters of manipulation_ any more than it makes 6's _the masters of accusation_.

They can be geniuses in that arena, sure. But many aren't. Not all 7's are comedic geniuses either, you know.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Boogie man said:


> Just like any other type has their own demons to overcome at the average health. It doesn't make 2's _the masters of manipulation_ any more than it makes 6's _the masters of accusation_.
> 
> They can be geniuses in that arena, sure. Not all 7's are comedic geniuses either, you know.



Yeah, because I need to write an entire book on all levels to your satisfaction, not to mention you have people talking about the positive aspects here to balance it. Even in one example riso and hudson's personality types, they go out of their way to explain at average health, the manipulation starts. 2's are underrecognized as it is. To your own claim and desire for "balance" I actually am doing that because 2's are severely underrecognized, especially in men. Balance seems to be escaping you here for what it "seems".


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

planetanarchy said:


> Yeah, because I need to write an entire book on all levels to your satisfaction, not to mention you have people talking about the positive aspects here to balance it. Even in one example riso and hudson's personality types, they go out of their way to explain at average health, the manipulation starts. 2's are underrecognized as it is. To your own claim and desire for "balance" I actually am doing that because 2's are severely underrecognized, especially in men. Balance seems to be escaping you here for what it "seems".


And making them look like the worst there is solves all of that?


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

Boogie man said:


> And making them look like the worst there is solves all of that?


As a 2, you don't speak for me and @planetanarchy didn't "demonize" anyone.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Boogie man said:


> And making them look like the worst there is solves all of that?


 Solves what? Actually, to think of it in reality YES. Because unhealthy 2's are so pervasive and under the radar with their manipulations they can wreak havoc without people even noticing it. Other types are more obvious about it. I know how to recognize and avoid unhealthy 6's IRL to not get scapegoated, it's helped! Having explanations for these conflicts and dramas and damage people do, I would say so! I wish I read this about 2's many years ago.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Garek said:


> As a 2, you don't speak for me and @_planetanarchy_ didn't "demonize" anyone.


I speak for no one but myself.



planetanarchy said:


> Solves what? Actually, to think of it in reality YES. Because unhealthy 2's are so pervasive and under the radar with their manipulations they can wreak havoc without people even noticing it. Other types are more obvious about it. I know how to recognize and avoid unhealthy 6's IRL to not get scapegoated, it's helped! Having explanations for these conflicts and dramas and damage people do, I would say so! I wish I read this about 2's many years ago.


<<All of a sudden, the truth about type 2 has come to light. All these years we've spend in the dark, blind to the supreme manipulation of the 2. They must be stopped!>>

There's no new information about the manipulations of the unhealthy 2 now, compared to years ago.

I'm critiquing the way you go about talking about their darker side. You make it sound as if that's all there is. _They can bully like no other_. Oh, I've seen 'other'.


----------



## Garek (Mar 12, 2015)

Boogie man said:


> <<All of a sudden, the truth about type 2 has come to light. All these years we've spend in the dark, blind to the supreme manipulation of the 2. They must be stopped!>>
> 
> There's no new information about the manipulations of the unhealthy 2 now, compared to years ago.
> 
> I'm critiquing the way you go about talking about their darker side. You make it sound as if that's all there is. _They can bully like no other_. Oh, I've seen 'other'.


Thread derailment: successful. smh


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

Boogie man said:


> I speak for no one but myself.
> 
> 
> <<All of a sudden, the truth about type 2 has come to light. All these years we've spend in the dark, blind to the supreme manipulation of the 2. They must be stopped!>>
> ...



Like "no other". You know, like unique and in their own way. " she can sing it like no other"!


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

planetanarchy said:


> There are enneagram experts themselves saying that even average health 2's are like this and have these issues, s


References please.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> References please.


 R&H's personality types (updated version) is one that comes to mind offhand that talks about this starting even at average levels.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Bizarre general thread warning coming your way;

For the purpose of this post I'm going to call the OP a 12 because there's this groovy sesame street clip and because, OFF TOPIC dudes!








Please pay particular attention to the OP. Please ask OP questions. Please keep in mind that the OP is actually a human receiving this information. It's always going to be better as a conversation with the person you are typing.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi seapebble, try taking my test in my signature to narrow down your type. It can be helpful.


----------

